# Cobol Books/Tutz



## c¥e (12. Dezember 2001)

Ich sehe hier leider keine Tutorialeinteilung namens "Cobol" !?
Klar, die Programmiersprach gild als total veraltet und längst
ausgestorben, aber das is falsch ! .. worüber ich mich hier auch
nicht auslassen möchte ..

Bin vertraut mit einigen derzeit gängigen Programmier- und Scrip-
sprachen eg. C/C++, HTML, CSS, JavaScript .. etc. möchte aber
dennoch meinen "Horizont" erweitern und mit Cobol anfangen.

Ich habe gehört, dass es eine eigentlich nicht all zu schwer
verständlich sein .. wo gibts da gute Tuts ? Welche die vielleicht
auch gleich auf vorhandenem wissen aufbauen !? Eigentlich will ich
bei tuts bleiben, aber wenn jmd ne buchempfehlung hat schau ich mir
die auch gern an.

cu & thx
  c¥e


----------

